# First Raw Meat and Bones



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

CurlyDog said:


> I just gave Raleigh his first raw meat and bones this weekend. A beef soup bone to start was pretty easy. I let him chew on it for about an hour. Giving him bits of chicken back was scary. He loved it but I am still so afraid of a bowel obstruction. He gobbled it up. I'm happy he chewed and didn't inhale, but still... it's scary even though I've never heard any first hand accounts of problems.


Personally, I won't feed beef soup bones and I don't recommend that anyone else feed them as they CAN and DO lead to broken teeth. A soup bone falls under the label of a weight bearing bone from a large mammal. These should never be fed. Think about it, do you want to feed your dog something that is harder than his own teeth? Not me!

But great choice giving him a chicken back. My only suggestion...don't feed small pieces of it (unless he is a very small dog - I'm not sure what size he is). If he is a standard, you should absolutely feed the whole chicken back as one piece otherwise it can be a choking hazard. 

Don't worry, he won't get a bowel obstruction from raw chicken bones. Raw chicken bones are some of the softest bones we can feed our dogs. He will digest it no problem!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you ChocolateMillie. I was unsure about the soup bones, having read mixed advice on that. What you said makes a lot of sense. I read the Billinghurst book years ago. I should re-read it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

CurlyDog said:


> Thank you ChocolateMillie. I was unsure about the soup bones, having read mixed advice on that. What you said makes a lot of sense. I read the Billinghurst book years ago. I should re-read it.


I know some people feed marrow bones. I actually did once and I read lots of horror stories after and I won't now. Although, if you are confident that your dog is a gentle chewer and if you only let them chew until the marrow is gone, it's certainly better than an aggressive chewer hacking away at a soup or marrow bone.


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

CurlyDog said:


> Giving him bits of chicken back was scary. He loved it but I am still so afraid of a bowel obstruction. He gobbled it up. I'm happy he chewed and didn't inhale, but still... it's scary even though I've never heard any first hand accounts of problems.


I understand the scary part completely! But, I am here to tell you that I have survived the chicken back scare! 

Dollie did great and had absolutely no problem with the waste exiting part! I truly believe that raw feeding is the way to go. I understand the convience of kibble but I've been fortunate to have first, the freezer space, and secondly, my boarding kennel who is also my vet - they do not question what I want them to feed to my babies.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

I gave Sisko a big chunk of Oxtail this afternoon and he was not impressed, so I refrigerated it for another day (maybe I'll try searing it lightly on the outside to make it more tasty) and switched it for a chicken quarter. Oh yummy - did that thing get chomped up and quickly! He has been lolling around all evening looking totally satisfied. I guess I should have weighed it and figured out if it was enough, but he's acting like he's full. Sisko weighs 58-60 lbs so I guess he needs 1 to 1.5 lbs a day. Would that be that right? I'm not ready to go all raw but he needs bones for his teeth. As an aside - he had a can of Tripett this week spread over 4 meals mixed with his kibble. I think he actually tried to figure out if he could will the refrig door to open at one point.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Siskojan said:


> I gave Sisko a big chunk of Oxtail this afternoon and he was not impressed, so I refrigerated it for another day (maybe I'll try searing it lightly on the outside to make it more tasty) and switched it for a chicken quarter. Oh yummy - did that thing get chomped up and quickly! He has been lolling around all evening looking totally satisfied. I guess I should have weighed it and figured out if it was enough, but he's acting like he's full. Sisko weighs 58-60 lbs so I guess he needs 1 to 1.5 lbs a day. Would that be that right? I'm not ready to go all raw but he needs bones for his teeth. As an aside - he had a can of Tripett this week spread over 4 meals mixed with his kibble. I think he actually tried to figure out if he could will the refrig door to open at one point.


Yup! Henry is 57 lbs. and eats about 24 oz. daily. Depending on your dog's metabolism it could be anywhere from 1-2 lbs. Probably about 1.5.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

Millie- are you saying that the best bones for cleaning teeth are raw bones like chicken backs, etc?
I do not know what bones to give the ladies to get rid of the tartar..I also tried marrow bones a few years ago and while they loved them- it was a mess...diarrhea everywhere.
Luckily, it was in the summer..
I feed Wellness Core, topped with raw beef, and organ meat, but I am afraid of raw bones as I do not know what I am doing..:-(


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Papoodles - chicken backs are great for cleaning teeth. Some other suggestions I have are pig feet, pork ribs & ham shanks (they could chew on one of these for a week lol) 

You feed these a couple times a week and it makes a big difference in their teeth.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

papoodles said:


> Millie- are you saying that the best bones for cleaning teeth are raw bones like chicken backs, etc?
> I do not know what bones to give the ladies to get rid of the tartar..I also tried marrow bones a few years ago and while they loved them- it was a mess...diarrhea everywhere.
> Luckily, it was in the summer..
> I feed Wellness Core, topped with raw beef, and organ meat, but I am afraid of raw bones as I do not know what I am doing..:-(


Well, to be honest, chicken bone are the softest, so compared to say pork or lamb ribs it might not do as good of a job cleaning teeth. But, yes, chicken bones do clean teeth when they are included as a regular part of the diet. ANY edible bones do a good job.

Henry hadn't been eating any bones other than turkey necks and chicken quarters because his stomach was very sensitive to harder bones like pork ribs at the beginning of raw. I think I am going to revisit those now that he's 8 months into raw, though, because his teeth aren't nearly as clean as Millie's.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Pork neck bones are great teeth-cleaning bones. As an added bonus, they're cheap and available at most supermarkets. 

--Q


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Thank you!*

Thank you! Tomorrow I will go off to get some tooth bones
First, I'll start with chicken backs just to see how they do with them, and I'll also lay in a good supply of pork bones to follow up as they get used to the softer chicken bone.
I am a bit worried...it just goes against the grain to feed chicken and pork bones..I have to 'unlearn' a lot of stuff!


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Three happy doggies*

So now I feel bad because I underestimated the degree of relish and satisfaction that pork neck bones could provide those 3 dogs! They were in 7th heaven!!( I couldn't find chicken backs)
OMG!! When I brought them outside to have their bony treats, all three sat in formation without being asked- there was such anticipation as I have rarely seen..and then, when I divied the bones up, they trotted off- and for 45 minutes they chewed away. There is nothing left.
Hoping that it agrees with them- we will find that out tomorrow


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*All is well*

So, being mindful of what happened after the experience with marrow bones, (ewwwww).. I watched the three all night.
Not any problem to report- no gas, no loose bowels, nothing.I am so happy about that, and will continue doing more raw.
Harley had to be so full and satisfied with her bone feast that she refused her dinner!
I know she is fine though, as she was just begging for a piece of my whole grain and brie sandwich.
Of course I shared my breakfast with her


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

I really want to feed raw but Janie has food anxiety and would never be able to do it and she feeds them when I am at work. Is it ok to feed raw like papoodles as a treat and if so where do you get the items you are talking about.... we are not that great in a kitchen to start with  I am currently giving them canned tuna or salmon on top of the kibble (Fromm)


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

when I first started feed chicken leg quarters I fed them slightly thawed, it slowed them down until they learned not to gobble their food. They love them slightly thawed when its hot...the have chicken-scicles.


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

If found out there's a guy nearby that cleans (dresses?) dear and whatnot for hunters. Would this be a place to get raw meat and bones or would it be dangerous because the animals could carry disease and parasites?


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

Quossum said:


> Pork neck bones are great teeth-cleaning bones. As an added bonus, they're cheap and available at most supermarkets.
> 
> --Q


I've looked all over and not been able to find either a butcher or a supermarket that sells the bits they cut off. They all get their meat prepackaged.


----------

